# BMW Z4 Install Log



## xg3 (Sep 1, 2008)

*BMW Z4 Roadster Install Log*

After couple days of planning... the amp rack is coming along nicely, will do the wiring of the setup of the amps + cleansweep before chopping up cables in the car.

Equipment list:

Cleansweep CLS441DSP
Cleansweep CLS-SSI
JL 300/2 for subwoofers
JL 300/4 for Bi-amp frontstage
MBQuart PVI 210 4" Components
MBQuart PVI 164 6.5" Front Woofer
JL 6w3v3 6.5" Subwoofers (two of them)

The idea is to replace the subs in the current stock location, which is behind the seat. Replace all the speakers in the front. Tap in the cleansweep after the amp, reconnect the wires to the stock speaker wires. And pray to god it works.

so far we are at this




























Will be updating this whole week!


----------



## glidn (Apr 21, 2007)

So are you setting the system up which way?

OEM HU - Cleansweep - Amps Then speakers OR
OEM HU - amps - cleansweep then speakers ?

OEM HU - Original Equipped Machine Head unit

If the second option how are you converting from speaker level output to RCA?
Surely this will be the job for the cleansweep to do?

Also very nice selection of gear.
I'm not to sure how the new MB Quarts gear is, but the older stuff was really good. Just needed to bed the speakers in for minimum of 40hrs. Then TBH it take another 2 - 4 weeks before the really start to shine.


----------



## xg3 (Sep 1, 2008)

OEM HU (through optical) to Factory AMP -> Cleansweep -> JL Amps.

problem with my HU is that it has DSP, so it runs optical through to F.Amp.

The F.Amp then cross'ed the output already, so the CLS-SSI has to sum them back up. 

The Subwoofer however can use a line out converter.

I am also unsure about the quality of the MB Quart. Always used Focal, but this setup was sub $400, and supposely MB Quart is getting back on their track. I hope feeding them 75watt rms would make them shine.


----------



## glidn (Apr 21, 2007)

ok yeah i understand now, yeah forgot the BMW system was so involved. But yeah that should work.

How about using sub channel out on the cleansweep if it has one?
Otherwise use the output of the JL 300/4 into the JL 300/2.
Would the 300/2 not have given you more benefit regarding powering the mids and then getting additional 300/2 or even 500/1 for subs?
Or are you planning on running subs in stereo?

Yeah 75wrms should sufficient, but it should be able to do with more, if only i can finish the car i'm currently working on and trying to find a water leak in the girlfriends car, i can then finally build my 3 way MB Quartz into my car. But always my car is last on the list.

Well i'll be waiting to see what you do on the end of the day, because i recon you could end up with a very nice sounding system.

I myself have never heard the 6" JL subs, let alone even seen one, but the list of great gear is marked for something good.


----------



## theRESONANCE (Aug 28, 2008)

nice and clean selection


----------



## xg3 (Sep 1, 2008)

glidn said:


> How about using sub channel out on the cleansweep if it has one?
> Otherwise use the output of the JL 300/4 into the JL 300/2.
> Would the 300/2 not have given you more benefit regarding powering the mids and then getting additional 300/2 or even 500/1 for subs?
> Or are you planning on running subs in stereo?


I am considering that, however i believe the factory amp, crossed out the front component at 50Hz, and sub channels goes to 30Hz.

You think missing that 20Hz will make a big deal of a diff? Prolly not, but i think i will try that first.


----------



## glidn (Apr 21, 2007)

hmmm , i think you would miss it, well in the case of tuning in my car currently, i have the sub playing 50-60hz all the way down and mids running from around 63hz up to around 700hz ish and tweeter take over there, or at least that is what the car sounds like its doing.

my two peak point in the last Freq range has a peak at 47hz and again at 24hz but had to smooth them out.


----------



## xyvyx (Feb 16, 2009)

curious if this install went anywhere...

about to embark on a similar journey on my Z4 M coupe. I have a Rockford 8250 that's been sitting in a box for a long while and I'm planning on using it along w/ some other JL equipment. My local installer suggested using the same 6" W3 series subs, but I'm worried that the improvement wouldn't be the same as a pair of 8's.


----------



## xyvyx (Feb 16, 2009)

FWIW, I just got my car back from a local shop. Decided to have them do everything & save myself some time...

I had them install a pair of JL 8w3s, along w/ that 8250, an HD600/4 and a set of Focals up front. Sounds fantastic.... er, almost.

The bass is good, but if I listen to the subs alone (which doesn't really happen..), there's a fair amount of resonance & other noise coming from the enclosure. The woofers & the baffle they're mounted to seem solid... no rattling, buzzing or air-leaks. They attempted to patch the "hole" at the top of the enclosure... I think it just didn't work as well as I'd want.
Granted, when music is playing through all the speakers, it sounds really good!!


----------



## jnks (May 1, 2009)

Im hoping the op has an update for us I am starting research to upgrade the sound in my Z I put a new HU in last week and have been dissapointed with what Im getting from the factory speakers. I found this thread found it interesting because it is almost the exact setup that I have been looking into with the exception of using the aftermarket hu. I have installed several things over the years but nothing as ambitious as what the Z will pribably end up being.


----------



## xyvyx (Feb 16, 2009)

if you'd like to know sizes/depths on any of the factory speakers, PLMK.. they're sitting in my living room 

I can tell you that the Focal 165 KRX3 set fits just fine & sounds amazing... the woofers are pretty darn beefy, but there were no issues mounting them in the stock kickpanels. The focal 3.5" mids are slightly smaller than the OEM drivers & have different mounting holes, but the grills are identical in size. The tweeters also fit into the stock pod location w/ minimal mods.

I think the hardest task is sealing up the factory subwoofer enclosures to keep those JL's happy. I'm pretty certain I'll end up doing some epoxy/FG work to make 'em solid.

Also, to save space in that tiny trunk, I can recommend the HD600 amp... You probably get some good versatility by bi-amping your front setup, but any 3-way component set worth a darn can sound wonderful with a 3-way passive x-over. 

If you ask around a bit, I can pretty much guarantee that others will suggest you look at things other than the Quarts... not the same quality as a decade ago  Then again, if you've heard 'em and like them... look no further!

I listened to JL components many times, but they weren't exactly what I wanted. I'd heard Focals a few times too and they were always excessively bright... I'm happy to report the TN53K tweeter is NOT and they sound smooth & fantastic.


----------



## jnks (May 1, 2009)

thanks for the info yea I have been hearing that about the quarts these days its a shame back when i was into this stuff when i was 16 I used to dream of being able to afford quarts...wow just looked up the focals 1200 for that 3 way setup is alot to swallow I think I'm shooting for around a 2K budget and those things may break me. I was looking into the dls 3 way system but read that they were difficult to amp due to the tweet and woofer being tied to the same crossover while the mid was on separate crossover


----------



## jnks (May 1, 2009)

xyvyx im trying to picture your system. like I said I have been out of this stuff for awhile and just now working my way back in. So the way I read it the only amp you are running is the HD600? you are able to power the focals and the subs from this one am? If so the focals may have just jumped back into my budget because I was planning on having to purchase 2 amps one for the fronts one for the subs. Also I was worrying I would need to find a 6 channel amp to power the 6 fronts I know I must be wrong about this. Glad im taking this install slow I am realizing I have alot of homework to do first.


----------



## xyvyx (Feb 16, 2009)

jnks: you got it. One 4-channel amp powering everything. The subs run in stereo & use the crossover built into the amplifier.

The other two L/R speaker outputs from the amp go into a pair of Focal 3-way passive crossovers which divide things up further: low-pass for the woofers, bandpass for the mids & high-pass for the tweets. 

Just to complicate things further, the amp can also filter (high-pass) the signal going to the front components to keep the lowest bass going only to the subs. I've tried running them full-range vs. filtered like this... still undecided what sounds best.


----------



## jnks (May 1, 2009)

Wow that is fantastic thanks for the info. I just priced everything that I would need looks like im still running around 2500 til I buy install wires and a bunch of dynamat, which is slighty over budget for me but I may just wait and save a little more to spend a little more. I know when it comes to car audio you usually get what you pay for. But this setup or similar seems like it would be a great option for me thanks again!


----------



## xyvyx (Feb 16, 2009)

no problem

I think somebody was selling the Focals on this site's classified section too. 
http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/classifieds/57097-f-s-focal-165-krx3-k2p-rare.html

There might be some other good amp options... just ask around here, I'm sure you'll get some good info  Either way, good luck!


----------



## jnks (May 1, 2009)

Thanks, I'm still a couple months from being ready to purchase but that is a great deal hope that guy has some when it comes time for me to buy!


----------



## ramyar (May 4, 2009)

*Re: BMW Z4 Roadster Install Log*

For your 6w3v3 subs, are you using the 4 or 8 ohms? Anyone know which one is best for the z4?

Thanks,
RJ


----------



## Vancomycin (Mar 21, 2011)

Colleague bought one, has asked me to help upgrade stereo...
resurrecting for new ideas....thx


----------



## t3sn4f2 (Jan 3, 2007)

Vancomycin said:


> Colleague bought one, has asked me to help upgrade stereo...
> resurrecting for new ideas....thx


OP hasn't logged in in almost 3 years. You might get more feedback with a dedicated thread in the system design forum.


----------



## Vancomycin (Mar 21, 2011)

Thanks, will do. Appreciate you pointing that out


----------

